# star trek Voyager wrist lights??



## flashburn72 (Apr 10, 2007)

o.k this maybe a dumb question but after watching all the voyager reruns on spike I now want one..does anybody know what kind of lights these r? I am sure they r not a stock light but I really want one.they are the wrist lights that they wear.two heads no body.. anybody..


----------



## JediNight (Apr 10, 2007)

I couldn't find any wrist lights, but I found this!
Looks so cool, but it's only 7 bucks...how good could it be.

http://blog.scifi.com/tech/archives/2007/04/04/ear_light_illum.html

JN


----------



## flashburn72 (Apr 10, 2007)

they r super bright.not the same as the rest of the series like tng or ds9 
they have to be surefire.and even was close to finding what they were but ran into the surefire devestator m4 wich looks to be to big.


----------



## dano (Apr 10, 2007)

I read somewhere (early CPF days?) that the wrist lights were a custom prop, with a power lead running up the wrist/arm that connected to an off-stage power supply.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 10, 2007)

Not really what you're asking or looking for, but pretty cool anyway.  

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158686&highlight=cuff


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You could always try the DIY approach: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155424.


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.aquaexplorers.com/dive_lights.htm
http://www.niteriderdive.com/Jack&Jackie.html

http://www.aquaexplorers.com/omsdivelights.htm
http://www.divernet.com/cgi-bin/articles.pl?id=5600&section=1004&action=display&show=
http://www.halcyon.net/lights/index.shtml


----------



## flashburn72 (Apr 10, 2007)

sombody else has the same idea here ..lol


----------



## GreySave (Apr 10, 2007)

Try Roddenberry.com

That is the web site run by the Roddenberry family. They have many of the props and / or replicas of the props used throughout the Star Trek assorted series. Some are "functional" and others are just static displays, but if they have a non functional version of the lights I would bet that someone here can make them work. If they do not have what you are looking for, ask! And tell them about CPF and the other lightaholic sites. They might be willing to recreate the prop if they think there is enough demand.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 10, 2007)

Wrap a headlight around your wrist ?


----------



## blahblahblah (Apr 10, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Wrap a headlight around your wrist ?


 
I just ordered one of these:
http://www.leisurepro.com/ProductImage/OMSL193.html?PopUp=1
The OMS diving headlamp comes with headband mount, wrist mount, webbing mount, and is helmet mountable. They call it a 3w led... I'd guess it's Luxeon based, as diving lights are usually not at the bleeding edge of electronics technology.

I also ordered one of the OMS products that was designed/consulted on by McGizmo and resembles his 27LT.


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 11, 2007)

I always thought the wrist lights would not work well. Being on the back of the hand, they cannot illuminate whatever you're doing with your hands because your hand would block them, unless you turn your OTHER hand downward and use that light. In which case, the light ties up one hand just like a flashlight would. They are not pointed right for a weapon light either - you'd have to use some kind of one handed duellist's stance.

A head light would better. 

When I first saw them on Star Trek (I think ST/TNG used them first), I thought how primitive the wrist lights looked for something 3 centuries in the future. By then, I would expect a horde of nano-lights to be flying around you which just put light wherever you want, whenever you want, like a powerful, focused, adaptive halo. 

Hmmm...

Anyway, too expensive to make that special effect, so wrist lights it is.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 11, 2007)

the problem is you cant put lights hiting the camera on the actors head, or the contrast around thier head would make the actor face way to dark.
so its more of a made for a movie call vrses usefull utility.
notice how all the Helmuts on the space suits have Grown appretiably in the SciFi flics? so they can wedge enough lights hitting the actor in the face, so you can see them under the helmut.
but imagine what that would really do to you, if you were trying to see something.
the space hellmets have become rediculous looking in rescent years, big protruding front face things, so they can get 50W of light jammed into it :laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2007)

So the wrist light in Star Trek is a custom then?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I remember somewhere in the back of my head reading about them being custom made props as well. Was years ago though, so by now I have no idea where I read about it.


----------



## rookie (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, it's a Custom light.

One recently sold on eBay for $860.

From the item description:

STAR TREK: “24th CENTURY STYLE HAND LAMPS”

Featured in 24th century era Star Trek episodic television and feature films, this cast resin wrist torch is an excellent example of the quality that goes into Star Trek hand props. A metallic silver painted battery housing with untested twin affixed ‘Surefire VER’ lamps powered by six DL123A sized 3volt batteries which are activated by a depressed switch on the hind of the item slides into another resin casing with affixed lenses and light dampening slides showing signs of use. The slide features an adhered rubber strap with a Velcro size adjusting strap and further black rubber accents. The top of the slide is emblazoned with a Star Trek: Generations style Starfleet logo surrounded by painted black accents and metallic silver adhesive details. Measures approx. 5.5 X 3 X 3 inches.

It was eBay Auction# 140086947741, ended on 02/23/07. As you can guess, I don't know how to paste links....yet...


----------



## chumley (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought that the wrist lights looked a lot like a CygoLite bike light. Although I think that might have been on the Next Generation series now that I think about it.


----------



## flashburn72 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks everybody for all the input. Rookie you hit the nail right on the head with the description.greysave thank you for the idea to roddenberry.com. I am going to email and look into this further.maybe I can get somekind of plans or somthin.and as to the usefulness of this light I think we can all say to h e double hockey sticks with usefulness I just want one. Don't you?

:lolsign:


----------



## Meduza (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup i want one too, has wondered quite a long time what the light they where using was


----------



## Campdavid (Apr 11, 2007)

Get yourself one of these .....

http://flashlightsunlimited.com/flashware.htm


----------

